# Server 2003 R2 very slow, and unusable



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi all,
I have used Server 2003 many times in the past few years and I have NEVER seen this.. Actually I've never seen it with an OS..
I have Server 2003 running on my laptop, I have a tripleboot so I don't always use it. Today I booted into it for the first time in about a week. It took about 10 min to login, and then when it finally did, I attempted to open "My Computer" and the entire thing became unresponsive. I was also unable to use task manager. I had to Hard shut it down. After that I tried it again two more times, to the same result. I attempted to run disk derangementer, that also caused me to have to hard shut down. I am usually very good with fixing this sort of thing, but being as this is just completely random (the last time I booted up the OS it was better than perfect), and when this sort of thing would happen, I would just reformat and reinstall. But this time I don't want to, because I have a couple rather large applications installed, and with the configuration of this computer, it would be quite a pain to boot into the other two OS's if I reinstalled 2003.

Here's the configuration:
2.33Ghz intel C2D
3gb Ram
500Gb HDD - 325Gb Mac OS X - 135Gb Windows 8 - 40Gb Windows 2003

Thanks in advanced, let me know if you need a hijack log, I can attempt to run one, if the OS will function long enough for that.


----------



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

Bump...
and *disk defragmenter.. auto correct got me


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Boot into one of the other 2 OS's and check the hard drive.


----------

